# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Even voorstellen Karel

## Karel12345

Ik ben net een vrij forum gestart met als doel een peer to peer (lotgenoten) ondersteuning te bieden aan mensen die antidepressiva (SSRI/ SNRI) of antipsychotica alsook benzo's nemen en/of willen afbouwen.
De hoofddoelen zijn informeren en bijstaan (door lotgenoten) van anderen in dit moeilijke proces. Zo kan je een dagboek aanleggen met je vorderingen bij het afbouwen (ANderen kunnen je daar dan in bijstaan of raad geven). Er is een gedeelte voor familie/partners/ vrienden die iemand willen bijstaan , maar niet goed weten hoe. Er ligt ook een focus op de invloed van Antidepressiva op relaties, libido en verliefdheid. Daar hier nu al geruime tijd veel nieuwe inzichten op komen (Afvlakking en persoonlijkheidsveranderingen).
OP de site kan je als bezoeker lezen, maar om te posten moet je wel een (gratis & volstrekt anonieme) gebruiker aanmaken.
Misschien tot ziens op http://antidepressivahulp.free-forum.net/

----------


## Agnes2

Goed initiatief, Karel. :Cool:

----------


## Karel12345

Dank je  :Smile:

----------

